# Hair peroxide



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

I was thinking of trying the peroxide, milk of magnesia, and corn starch tear stain removing mix- but I don't know where to purchase the "20 volume" peroxide that the direction call for. It isn't the same thing as hydrogen peroxide, is it? Where do you all purchase this peroxide? Thanks for your help!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoriMalte_@Aug 14 2005, 05:25 PM
> *I was thinking of trying the peroxide, milk of magnesia, and corn starch tear stain removing mix- but I don't know where to purchase the "20 volume" peroxide that the direction call for.  It isn't the same thing as hydrogen peroxide, is it?  Where do you all purchase this peroxide?  Thanks for your help!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90450*


[/QUOTE]


You can go to a beauty supply place to purchase it. Just be sure to use a good conditioner after you use the treatment. I've never used it on mine, so I can't tell you how it works. I just know that to use any bleach, you are really going to dry out the coat without proper care.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Why would you want bleach their coat unless you were showing?


----------



## parker (Jul 19, 2005)

You will have to continue to bleach and cut the stained hair. Why bother? Have you tried the Efferdent denture tablets like someone mention on this site. That seems to be safer that the bleaching. I have not tried it but you may what to rule out other things like the diet and treats. Because Parker use to have stains really bad and I switched his food and eliminated all treats with red or beet dye in them. That seemed to help tremendously







Good Luck


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by parker_@Aug 14 2005, 06:07 PM
> *You will have to continue to bleach and cut the stained hair.  Why bother?  Have you tried the Efferdent denture tablets like someone mention on this site.  That seems to be safer that the bleaching.  I have not tried it but you may what to rule out other things like the diet and treats.  Because Parker use to have stains really bad and I switched his food and eliminated all treats with red or beet dye in them.  That seemed to help tremendously
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I also recommend trying different foods. It made a huge different in Miko's staining (although it was always minor) but he now has completely no tear staining. Also, I once did try the milk of magnesia, peroxide method and it was way too messy!!


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for everyone's advice. I did end up finding the product at a beauty supply store. I read that diluted enough the 20 volume can be used as a mouth wash! It was a little messy, but after only one application it looks much better- and Charlie didn't seem to mind it at all. It's all washed off now and she looks better. I think her staining is more realted to teething than anything else, so until those days pass we will just have to bear with it!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoriMalte_@Aug 14 2005, 10:53 PM
> *Thanks for everyone's advice.  I did end up finding the product at a beauty supply store.  I read that diluted enough the 20 volume can be used as a mouth wash!  It was a little messy, but after only one application it looks much better- and Charlie didn't seem to mind it at all.  It's all washed off now and she looks better.  I think her staining is more realted to teething than anything else, so until those days pass we will just have to bear with it!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90504*


[/QUOTE]
Happy that it worked out for you!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Look at this thread:

Tear staining tip from Chelsey


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Please use the Polydent one not Efferdent denture. the Efferdent denture was too harsh. I also tired the mixing thing and it was just way to much work and messy


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw+Aug 14 2005, 08:40 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also recommend trying different foods. It made a huge different in Miko's staining (although it was always minor) but he now has completely no tear staining. Also, I once did try the milk of magnesia, peroxide method and it was way too messy!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90483
[/B][/QUOTE]

In switching foods, what were you feeding and what did you switch to?


----------



## mightymite (Jul 5, 2005)

This might be a bit OT but it's related to the same thing - anyone here try this mix on a Yorkie? I've been using eye envy and Durrestead EF on my show girl's face but the hair under her eyes have been so stained that I can't get rid of the "darkness." I've thought of trying this peroxide/cornstartch mixture but I'm worried that it would result in an overly bleached color in her "gold." What do you think?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mightymite_@Aug 17 2005, 01:09 PM
> *This might be a bit OT but it's related to the same thing - anyone here try this mix on a Yorkie? I've been using eye envy and Durrestead EF on my show girl's face but the hair under her eyes have been so stained that I can't get rid of the "darkness." I've thought of trying this peroxide/cornstartch mixture but I'm worried that it would result in an overly bleached color in her "gold."  What do you think?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91501*


[/QUOTE]

I will be of no help here. I guess I’m lucky because Chester eye area is read /brown. so you can't see the tear stains. Are they realy that visible with the Tan colour. I find that Chester’s eyes do water way more then Chelsey’s. I would be worried too. The peroxide works but you have to do it at least week to get the staining really gone on a Maltese. It’s a continuous effort. Well at least on my Maltese chelsey. Maybe try a spot test on a not so noticeable small area and see if the color changes, I guess on that note you can also try the ploident one too. I would spot test it first.


----------



## mightymite (Jul 5, 2005)

> > This might be a bit OT but it's related to the same thing - anyone here try this mix on a Yorkie? I've been using eye envy and Durrestead EF on my show girl's face but the hair under her eyes have been so stained that I can't get rid of the "darkness." I've thought of trying this peroxide/cornstartch mixture but I'm worried that it would result in an overly bleached color in her "gold."  What do you think?
> > <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91501
> 
> 
> Yes, it's visible. It looks like the hair is permanetly "Wet." Someone suggested a boric acid/corn startch mix. I tried finding "Boric Acid" on CVS.com and Walgreens.com but came up with eye solutions and bug killers. Where do you get boric acid?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> > > This might be a bit OT but it's related to the same thing - anyone here try this mix on a Yorkie? I've been using eye envy and Durrestead EF on my show girl's face but the hair under her eyes have been so stained that I can't get rid of the "darkness." I've thought of trying this peroxide/cornstartch mixture but I'm worried that it would result in an overly bleached color in her "gold." What do you think?
> > > <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91501
> >
> >
> ...


----------

